# Need Motivation?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks a lot for that ... really well done
i like the eating device, very cool


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

An inspiration for us all. Hey, you got arms and legs? What else do you need? :stupid:


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

Amazing! You can tell he comes from a smart family just by the bicycle the dad made. It was genius how everything in the house had a way for him to be self dependant. Love it.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Loved watching every second of it! 

It's more inspiring than motivating as there is so much spirit in the person [courage/soul/vigor, from the meaning of the word]. But boy, so many seem to lack all, especially those who have it all, ie: health/money, but are full of complaints.

Thanks for posting *SkyFall.*


----------

